# The Most Powerful Diesel Engine in the World!



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This might make a nice candidate for a LARGE tractor engine. Feeding it fuel and the size of the tractor might be a problem though. :thumbsup: :driving: :eat: :cowboy: :smiles: :lmao: 


The Most Powerful Diesel Engine in the World!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Super tankers and Container ships*

Thats the kind of motors in them there Super tankers. They have doors that open up in the clinders so you can walk in and look at the clinder walls.
Jody


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

thts one heck of a motor tht be for the jolly green giants tractor lol i thght the one mounted on loboy thy have at local tractor show was big but tht ones humongous eace: :usa:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Allis _
> *thts one heck of a motor tht be for the jolly green giants tractor lol i thght the one mounted on loboy thy have at local tractor show was big but tht ones humongous eace: :usa: *


You would need at least 10 acres to turn around in.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The fuel tank would take the better part of 10 acres. It burns a little over 1600 gallons of fuel per hour.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I have never even imagined something like that. I really don't know what to say except WOW!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Holy Toledo!

I wonder how big the starter motor is?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> * Holy Toledo!
> 
> I wonder how big the starter motor is? *


Heres the starter motor:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Nebraska Cowman (Feb 8, 2004)

at 105 RPM I would like to hear that thing run. SWEET!!!!!!!!spinsmile


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

What if you built it, and it wouldn't start.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *What if you built it, and it wouldn't start. *


I would think it would make a good boat anchor:captain: Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I would think it would make a good boat anchor:captain: Jody *


I think each piston would make a good anchor, Jody! :captain:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *I think each piston would make a good anchor, Jody! :captain: *


I think i should have said ship anchor.LOLL 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If not boat anchors; they would make some real nice ash trays! :furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

wow!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

farmallmaniac, alright! You just made your first FP! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

yes he did:smoking:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

my first what???????!!!!!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *my first what???????!!!!!!! *


FP is Frivolous Post:winky: 
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lol whats frivolous.. heh not to smart up here:homereat:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You should be flattered farmallmaniac................it is a right of passage to be accused of FPing around here. 
 :cowboy: :clown: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

trust me i am!!!! i love this site!! lol i still wonder what i wuld do without the ytmag site and now this one!! u ppl are the nicest people around no joke


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *trust me i am!!!! i love this site!! lol i still wonder what i wuld do without the ytmag site and now this one!! u ppl are the nicest people around no joke *


Hey we try 

Well, OK there are a few mean ones, we just keep them locked in the celler.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

LOLL


----------

